# I need show help bad



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay I competed in a show before with my horse and I didn't do to well, I got a few ribbons, but the judge hardy looked at me. I don't have heaps of money to spend on show stuff, but I am hopping you guys would be able to give me some tips and stuff. 

1. I need a show name (my horses name is Chester)
2. I need tips on how to make him look his best
3. how to braid his mane and tail
4. How to make myself look good
5. What I should wear and what tack and stuff I need for my horse
6. Anything that would help me in the ring 
If you could help me with some of these things it would be really helpful


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

CountryChick said:


> Okay I competed in a show before with my horse and I didn't do to well, I got a few ribbons, but the judge hardy looked at me. I don't have heaps of money to spend on show stuff, but I am hopping you guys would be able to give me some tips and stuff.
> 
> 1. I need a show name (my horses name is Chester)
> *Well, I'm not super good with show names, but Chester makes me think of the Cheshire cat....:lol:*
> ...


Answers in bold


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm showing English, sorry I forgot to say. and he has a short thin mane and i'll try and find a photo of him soon


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

What classes? I'll try and dig up some videos of braiding, I'm having insomia so I need something to do anyway.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

That's one style you could try.


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay I can't work out how to put photos of him on this thread? but if you go to my horses and click on Chester you'll find him


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

He looks like he only has a mane half way up his neck, but it goes all the way up it just isn't sitting right


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

CountryChick said:


> Okay I competed in a show before with my horse and I didn't do to well, I got a few ribbons, but the judge hardy looked at me. I don't have heaps of money to spend on show stuff, but I am hopping you guys would be able to give me some tips and stuff.
> 
> 1. I need a show name (my horses name is Chester)
> 2. I need tips on how to make him look his best
> ...


You said English, so I'm not sure what classes, so I ma going to answer as if you are riding Huntseat. From the picture of your horse I can safely assume we are not talking about Country or English Pleasure, lol. 

Showing is about making it look easy and relaxed. That's why they add the word Pleasure.  And the good thing about that is you can have the most expensive clothes, horse, and tack, but none of tat will help if the rider is struggling and looking like they are working hard. So keep that word "Pleasure" in mind. You want a horse that looks like they are a pleasure to ride. Clean, smooth, relaxed. You want a rider to look like they can ride at whatever gait asked for, for hours at a time along the countryside after fox. That is the picture that should be going through your head. Don't have a look on your face like you are trying way too hard. Relaxed concentration. 

Now this can be hard to do all the way around the ring, so try picking 4 points in the ring and everytime you get to that point, fix yourself. Fix your form, your horse, and think PLEASURE!!! lol

I think the previous poster gave you some good advice as far as specifics. I think you need to make sure you look neat and clean and you are wearing the proper gear (not necessarily the most expensive, just proper). There are little things you can do to not discount you from being looked at. Making sure you hair is absolutely neat. No stray hairs sticking out of helmets. When you line up, smile a bit but remember, if you are in the ring, you are showing. Don't go sloppy just because the class is done and you are lined up. If anything, look even better! Sometimes a judge may have thought he had you placed and then right at the line up he sees something and changes it. 

As for a show name, you don't have to have Chester in the name if you don't want. I love Broadway and Star Trek, so I always said if I needed to name a horse I would use those as guides.  Of course, my very first horse's name was What a Booger, so maybe I'm not the right person to give advice on names, lol. (to my credit, I didn't name him)

Lastly, have fun.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah I would definitely baby powder the white on his legs. Really makes it pop and stand out as white.

If I were you I would either cut the mane short to show and braid or do a running braid, then put the tail of the braid in a button braid (Like the video shown above)


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

I am differently going to try some things out  as for classes I'm just doing flat work stuff, just the normal 'ride around in a circle' type of thing. I haven't done any Dressage at all and as for Jumping I would love to get into that, I just don't have anyone to teach me. 

Thanks heaps for the help so far 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

1: I really liked the one poster who said Chesire Cat! 
2: Brush him REALLY good every chance you can before the show. Preferably every day. Go to the grooming forum, there are many threads that list things you can add to your horse's feed to help their coat. Baby powder/corn starch/french chalk on those white markings. Show sheen before you go to show. I would do his mane in button braids and then plait his tale like this: http://depaoloequineconcepts.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/horse-braid-4.jpg 
3: There's a lot of helpful instructions online and videos on youtube. My biggest tip is to keep the braid tight. 
4: This depends on open show or not. 
Open: Polo shirt, breeches, half chaps, paddock boots, helmet (with velvet helmet cover), hair net, black gloves. 
Regular: Ratcatcher, coat, breeches, tall boots, helmet (with velvet helmet cover), hair net, and black gloves (preferably leather).
Make sure your hair is neat and your attire is as clean as possible.
5: See above. Usually a good saddle, bridle, and fitted white saddle pad for your horse. Clear hoof polish. 
6: Breathe! Don't get too nervous and drink plenty of water if it's a hot day. Have fun!

(Sorry for any mistakes in advance as it's late over here).


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

You will need to pull your horses mane. Unless I missed it what exactly are you showing in? English is a little too broad, dipending on what classes your in Dipends on you and your horses turn out. But first thing, you need to pull your horses mane and have it fall on the right side. To do this you pull it then braid it to the right and have the braids in for a couple days. They don't have to be super tight or small just enough to have it lay on the right side. ( by right side I mean right side - left and right )


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would suggest taking some lessons. When I was on my own I never competed well until I started taking lessons. It can make a huge difference.


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

I know lessons would help, but because of money and where I live it makes that a bit hard. That's why I don't do really do any dressage you could say.


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

uflrh9y said:


> You said English, so I'm not sure what classes, so I ma going to answer as if you are riding Huntseat. From the picture of your horse I can safely assume we are not talking about Country or English Pleasure, lol.


Sorry I never answered your question. I'm showing English pleasure and best persented, just to name two, but ones kinda like that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, I only know about English Pleasure as far as Saddleseat, so I'm not sure how much help I could be.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

CountryChick said:


> Okay I competed in a show before with my horse and I didn't do to well, I got a few ribbons, but the judge hardy looked at me. I don't have heaps of money to spend on show stuff, but I am hopping you guys would be able to give me some tips and stuff.


_1. I need a show name (my horses name is Chester)_
A show name will have no effect on your outcome or how a judge scores you. Worry about your riding and turnout and not what your horse will be called when you win.

_2. I need tips on how to make him look his best_
Bathe the night before, Corn starch on white feet. Contrary to the previous poster about braiding a wet tail and letting is dry to make it wavy. This is NOT acceptable in English be it hunt seat or dressage. Tails need to be pulled and cleaned up around the dock. In huntseat, the tail should be braided and ending with a pinwheel or a tuck. The mane should be pulled, it is WAY too long. It shouldn't be longer than 4-6 inches. 

How long is the mane on the top half? Is it just a couple inches long and on the other side? Or is it complete bare? If it's completely bare, its not the advice people like to hear but the smart thing would be to hog the whole thing to make it even.

_3. How to braid his mane and tail_
There are a thousand and one videos of this on YouTube. Search for hunter braids, button braids are only for dressage.

_4. How to make myself look good_
Do not groom in anything you will wear in the ring.Pleasure is about having fun and how the horse goes. Smile but not a western over the top, beauty pageant smile. Smile as if you really are having fun! Ride with confidence, and for the love of Pete keep your eyes up. Judges can tell from a mile away where you are looking and looking anywhere but up pulls your entire posture down. Except for checking your diagonal do not look down.


_5. What I should wear and what tack and stuff I need for my horse_
English pleasure, you would want a traditional hunt seat riding habit. Tan breeches, white **** with a simple stock tie, and a dark jacket and tall boots, a clean helmet and gloves. In the show ring _always ride with gloves_. Gloves provide a finished polished look, and make a seamless line for the judges eye, connecting the smooth line from the rein continuing up your arm. Without gloves the eye is targeted to "How you are wrong". 

Forgo, the fancy snood for your own hair. If your own hair is longer than what you can safely hide under your helmet, the best trick is to put you all of your hair in a hair net then put your helmet on. THEN with a rubber band the same color as your hair and hair net, with the part of your hair that is inside of the hairnet sticking out of the back of the helmet, gather it togeather (hair inside of the hair net) and make a pony tail outside of the hair net containing the hair. Fancy snoods with bows are distracting and in the end make it look like you have a tumor coming out of the back of your head. At its base hunter seat English pleasure is about practicality.

_6. Anything that would help me in the ring 
If you could help me with some of these things it would be really helpful _
Pleasure is about the way the horse goes, like a previous poster said its about appearing effortless, which actually takes a great deal of effort. The biggest fault I see in the show ring is that people are so nervous, it shows in their riding. 

Keep some of those red and white peppermints in your kit and before you go in to the ring give one to your horse and eat one yourself. The smell and taste is a natural relaxant, and can mask tension. And remember to breath.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

_5. What I should wear and what tack and stuff I need for my horse_

Forgot to mention tack and turnout for your horse. Your tack should all be brown, black tack is only used in Dressage and saddle seat. The darker havanna brown is best, but it doesn't matter so much as all of your tack should look like the same hue. DO NOT use a square pad. In the show ring, use a fitted sheepskin (real or fake) pad in white only (You can get them for like $20 each at Stateline Tack). Square pads are perfectly fine for schooling at home but in the show ring a blindingly white-has never seen dirt or hair fitted fuzzy pad is ideal. If you can afford it buy two of the same pad. Use one for schooling, for your horse get used to the feel and another that you never take out of the plastic until the day of the show, and then after the show goes back in to the plastic and straight to the cleaners.

I don't like to clean my tack the night before. Cleaning requires you to take everything apart and I don't like to mess with those kind of adjustments the night before. Do apply a good conditioner, I LOVE the Passier Leather Condition, Lederbalsm. Its in a tin and looks like Vaseline. With a rag you just rub it in to your tack and it will moisturize the leather and give it a clean sheen and it even has a nice smell.


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

His mane is about the same on his other side, just a little shorter. 
I have a dark brown saddle and bridle, but my jacket is black, does that matter?
Thanks for your help 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I highly recommend pulling his mane to an even 4-6 inches. If its thinner you can even go so long as 8 inches. Braid up in to little hunter braids. The trick to REALLY GOOD BRAIDS is once you've braided and stitched the mane in place is to go back and snip the tiny askew hairs that pop out. It gives it a clean look. Don't pull these hairs as you can easily screw up a braid. 

The black jacket should be fine. I just ment the horses tack should be the same color. A bridle girth and saddle all with different shades of brown, does not make a put togeather picture. 

You want to make it simple for the judge. The normal instinct when judging anything, is to see the flaws and then build back up with the lovely correct things.

So the more you minimize faults by doing things like, wearing black gloves, the judges eye will more easily see how nice and straight the line from your elbow to your hand down the rein to the bit. If that line is continuous meaning dark coat, dark glove, dark leather rein. You see one dark line. But without the gloves, it's a dark line from elbow to wrist and the the light hands breaking up the line to the rein and instead drawing the eye to how you are holding your reins as if you are pushing a stroller instead of with you thumbs on top. And then the judge notices that your hand is actually in the wrong position. 

You want to take away the obstacles and little things like gloves or braiding (When you get really good at braiding you can actually enhance the look of your horses neck and conformation, by the placement/thickness/turn of the braid. Especially important in pleasure classes.)

I think the absolute best tip I can give is to setup a video camera and record yourself in show turn out and ride a full class WTC both directions, and watch it, over and over again. Imagine it's not you, and actually see what the judge sees.

A trainer can tell you a thousand time to keep your heel down. But sometimes until you see yourself with your leg way behind the girth, and causing you to throw your weight and balence forward, it doesn't mentally snap in yer head.


Hope this helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> I highly recommend pulling his mane to an even 4-6 inches. If its thinner you can even go so long as 8 inches. Braid up in to little hunter braids. The trick to REALLY GOOD BRAIDS is once you've braided and stitched the mane in place is to go back and snip the tiny askew hairs that pop out. It gives it a clean look. Don't pull these hairs as you can easily screw up a braid.
> 
> The black jacket should be fine. I just ment the horses tack should be the same color. A bridle girth and saddle all with different shades of brown, does not make a put togeather picture.
> 
> ...


You have definitely given me some things to think about. his mane is really thin so i might do about 7 inches maybe...?? I don't know because I don't really wanna cut his mane..its been really hard to grow it that long, but i guess i'll just have to cut it. 

Keeping my heels down and sitting up straight is something I know I need to work on 

Thanks


----------

